# Seiko 007



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

With help from @Faze for sourcing me a 007 and @Bruce for convincing me to buy it by simply saying if I didnt buy it he would I am now the proud owner of my very first 007.

It is not perfect condition in a box it has obvious signs of wear and tear needs a good clean the crystal has scratches on but this is the watch I wanted as I plan on changing crystal etc

enough of me waffling here are photos


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done and if you hadn't asked me about finding you a cheap one that needed work, I would have bought it too. And sold it to Bruce. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to the transformation.

I keep thinking I need a coin edged bezel on a 007. Any ideas the route you are going with this one?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have had about 4 differnt ideas alone last week all I have going round my head is seiko seiko seiko :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

my current idea is simple yet vivid by just changing one hand and chapter ring










Unlike the photo above I think I will keep original Dial


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Funnily enough I've been having the same thoughts lol.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I have had about 4 differnt ideas alone last week all I have going round my head is seiko seiko seiko :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> my current idea is simple yet vivid by just changing one hand and chapter ring
> 
> ...


 is it lemon flavour :toot:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Great buy... you can't beat an 007, bought mine from Mr Faze :thumbsup: WR was unknown but so fa have been down to 5" of bath water... would have gone the whole 9 but Mrs SB shouted up that I wasn't to spend all night playing with my watch in the bath :sadwalk:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

jsud2002 said:


> I have had about 4 differnt ideas alone last week all I have going round my head is seiko seiko seiko :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> my current idea is simple yet vivid by just changing one hand and chapter ring
> 
> ...


 I quite like the yellow and big 3,6,9&12

How difficult would it be to move the date to the 4 o'clock position?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont know if thats possible to do i think the date position would have to stay at 3o'clock


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I dont know if thats possible to do i think the date position would have to stay at 3o'clock


 there is no issue with the date, the issue is with the dial feet as they are different depending on crown position either date position is not an prob for the 007 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

That's good to know Bruce, I'm off to look for an old 007 for sale !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

BASHER said:


> That's good to know Bruce, I'm off to look for an old 007 for sale !!


 you got the bug now :yes:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

I think so Bruce, I've not seen the 009 in the flesh yet and I'm thinking about the next one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

BASHER said:


> I think so Bruce, I've not seen the 009 in the flesh yet and I'm thinking about the next one!


 its exactly the same as the 007, just a different bezel insert and model number


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Bruce said:


> its exactly the same as the 007, just a different bezel insert and model number


 I meant my 009 mod mate!

can't find any 007 or 009 for sensible money on the bay, must find one so I won't stop searching!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

BASHER said:


> I meant my 009 mod mate!
> 
> can't find any 007 or 009 for sensible money on the bay, must find one so I won't stop searching!


 ahh i see :laugh:

good ones hold their value well, if you are going to mod it find a scrapper, as long as the case, bezel and case back are ok that should be enough, but they are hard to find cheap, Faze suggested the 7002 last week, they take the same parts as the 007, probably just as hard to find but its another option


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Great watches. If only you didn't have to reset everything if you don't wear it for a few days. If you wear them 24/7 they're perfect.

I got fed up resetting mine if I didn't wear it for three or more days so sold it and bought a Seiko 7548. Quartz, highly accurate time keeping and identical looking to the 007 or 009 depending on what bezel insert you fit.

Yes I could have bought a winder but the 7548 was the solution.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> I have had about 4 differnt ideas alone last week all I have going round my head is seiko seiko seiko


 Any updates mate?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nothing as yet matey its been put on hold for the time being as it is Prom time at school soon so money is goong elsewhere .

I dont know if to keep it more or less original but better looking crystal bezel etc or add a bit of colour hands or chapter ring or bezel .... Look you have got me thinking about it again lol :wacko:

must admit though I am enjoying wearing it as is for now though . Very nice watch


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Faze now I have the idea of seiko modding flowing around my head (cheers mate :laugh: )

what would you do if you had the chance of a mod ?

this is open to any forum member , what would your ultimate seiko mod be and why ?? ( sorry if this has been done elsewhere on the forum)


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> what would you do if you had the chance of a mod ?


 It's not much of a mod, but I really fancy a vintage look like this.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I like it just not sure how to get the parts ie dial and hands . But I do like that .

I have thought about a coffee brown bezel insert just not sure


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice. Currently in the market for a 009 myself


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> I like it just not sure how to get the parts ie dial and hands . But I do like that .
> 
> I have thought about a coffee brown bezel insert just not sure


 Like this my old 007 choco


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Faze said:


> Any updates mate?


 These







arrived in the post today , coin bezel and plain gun metal grey insert . Going to Mr @Bruce next week for it all to be modded. Any Ideas on what hands I should get @Faze


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> These
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 An hour and minute one :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Any Ideas on what hands I should get @Faz


 Whatever your personal preference is mate, but I like the MM at the top of this page, but have a scroll down Yobokies options - http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko-citizen-trading-post/31723-fs-custom-hands-seiko-miyota-eta-new-mm-hands-available-fr-us-22-a.html


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheers for the advice @SBryantgb ha ha .

I fancy a different coloured minute or secondhand just to add a hint of colour


----------

